

Report: Senior Uber exec threatened to dig up dirt on journalists - ajju
https://gigaom.com/2014/11/17/report-senior-uber-exec-threatened-to-dig-up-dirt-on-journalists/?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter

======
loteck
The link in the headline should be changed to the original reporting from Ben
Smith at Buzzfeed instead of Gigaom's commentary about the story.

[1] [http://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/uber-executive-suggests-
dig...](http://www.buzzfeed.com/bensmith/uber-executive-suggests-digging-up-
dirt-on-journalists)

------
nraynaud
Interestingly, journalists dig dirt on everyone, so why wouldn't they have the
same treatment? There is this guy who cleaned up the ebola apartment in NY,
everybody is trying to take him down because of his past. I have a friend who
fell into depression, failed a project and got harassed online for years after
that, it could happen to me too. And the clickbait competition is not helping.

disclosure: I have never used Uber (or anything resembling) in my life, it's
not present in my city and the closest I have been to Uber is witnessing a
demonstration of drivers in Seattle (I didn't know there were demonstrations
in the US). I just feel that one day _I_ could be in the crosshair, and get my
name trashed in the news for weeks.

------
GauntletWizard
This makes me distrust the journalist, not Uber. A VP getting drunk and
describing petty revenge fantasies against journalists who publish hit pieces
isn't news. The whole thing sounds like some dude circling wagons.

Read the original article: [http://pando.com/2014/10/22/the-horrific-trickle-
down-of-ass...](http://pando.com/2014/10/22/the-horrific-trickle-down-of-
asshole-culture-at-a-company-like-uber/) Seriously; Have you been to France?
It may have been ill-advised for an American company to do business with some
foreign companies what with the global connectivity allowing everything to be
judged by American standards, but that promo wouldn't be considered sexist
there. Right or wrong, France is a very different place.

